# Debussy's"Claire de Lune"used in film trailer



## Steve Martin (Oct 15, 2018)

Debussy's"Claire de Lune"used in film trailer:


----------



## Steve Martin (Oct 15, 2018)

Sorry everyone - I can't seem to work out how to delete the double thread here.


----------



## Kony (Oct 15, 2018)

Steve Martin said:


> Sorry everyone - I can't seem to work out how to delete the double thread here.


Ask the moderators - also, change the title of this thread to "please delete this thread".


----------

